# Free, fast OS for a laptop.



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a free and fast operating system for this laptop that has similar compatibility and system usage as XP, but without the 100$ price tag.

I cannot find a Linux distro that works with Atheros Wireless drivers or my M-Audio MIDI interface, which also does not work with Vista.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 13, 2008)

The whole "free" thing narrows it down to basically Linux. If you have Home Premium 64, you can still do the down grade through Microsoft to get XP. As far as Linux goes, try Ubuntu. Someone probably has the same issues as you, so there's a higher chance of it being fixed, if it isn't already.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

I've tried 8.04 but I can't get anything to work!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 13, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> I'm looking for a free and fast operating system for this laptop that has similar compatibility and system usage as XP, but without the 100$ price tag.
> 
> I cannot find a Linux distro that works with Atheros Wireless drivers or my M-Audio MIDI interface, which also does not work with Vista.



I think you're chasing unicorns with this idea.  Linux is really your only option, and you're not going to get the compatibility of Windows with Linux; certainly not without effort.

If the corporations that created your wireless and audio devices don't produce a Linux driver you are definitely going to have a difficult time.


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 13, 2008)

Stay xp....... vista is TOTALLY crap with laptops. I have my inspiron 1525 with vista premium 32-bit and it runs like sh!t with intergrated graphics. Try XP-64, if don't like it get linux....


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

My HD is already partitioned from the copy of 8.04 I used to have on it, however I think I'd like to try XP 64 if I can find it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2008)

you shouldnt have a problem finding atheros drivers for your wireless card. atheros is actually the prefered chipset for linux users because there is a lot of online support. if it is an older card however you may have to do a small amount of tweaking. as far as your audio card, you shouldnt have a problem getting sound, but you wont be able to use any of the advanced features unless the comany that made the card has linux support.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

It's not an audio card, it's a MIDI device for a MIDI controller input into a program like Reason 4 or Sonar 7.

Which is another reason I'd like to avoid Linux. Not having those would defeat the purpose of a working MIDI interface.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> It's not an audio card, it's a MIDI device for a MIDI controller input into a program like Reason 4 or Sonar 7.
> 
> Which is another reason I'd like to avoid Linux. Not having those would defeat the purpose of a working MIDI interface.



ahhhh. alright then. i guess you should just get the cheapest version of XP.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

How does the downgrade to XP work?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> How does the downgrade to XP work?



what do you mean?


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 13, 2008)

From Vista?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 13, 2008)

i doubt the midi would work in linux but the atheros would, you might be better off with windows 2000, really stable and fast os, by far the best version of windows i've used..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> From Vista?



oooo, so your lappy came with vista and you dont want to use it? hmmm...well the downgrade is simple if you get xp you can just wipe out vista with a format and do a clean xp install.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2008)

elive great stuff works amazing on old laptops and the hardware support is good 

go here

in filezilla

Host:lg3.info
USN:guest@lg3.info
PASS:guest

browser

ftp.lg3.info

usn and pass are the same

go to the linux distros folder and DL enjoy


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2008)

Look around in here for info on recording and MIDI input. http://linuxaudio.org/


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 14, 2008)

On Ubuntu 8.04 your best bet for wireless is to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers - they work pretty well. Google "ndiswrapper atheros wireless"


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2008)

also try fedora core9 its amazing stuff the functonality isnt bad what so ever and it pre configures everything for the most part........im running x64bit fedora and it detected my wireless card my SB lycosa copperhead etc and everything is working fine i can even use the multifuntion buttons...any my

SB live! 24bit and
Belkin wireless adapter from 01 arent the newest tricks in the bag and it supported it out of the box i was totally surprised when it said heyt now connected to "trobertson" i was like w0ot!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> also try fedora core9 its amazing stuff the functonality isnt bad what so ever and it pre configures everything for the most part........im running x64bit fedora and it detected my wireless card my SB lycosa copperhead etc and everything is working fine i can even use the multifuntion buttons...any my
> 
> SB live! 24bit and
> Belkin wireless adapter from 01 arent the newest tricks in the bag and it supported it out of the box i was totally surprised when it said heyt now connected to "trobertson" i was like w0ot!



what wireless card you have?? i did fedora 9 on a stick and it didnt recognize my wireless card


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Belkin 54g usb

heres my part num

F5D7050A

its because Fedora 9 specialized in Ralink chips and offered full support for the full range if you dont have a ralink chip things might be flakey for you...and i just got lucky because when i was modding the 64bit usb drivers for windows i turns out belkin used 2 diff companys ralink and some other no name brand.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Jun 17, 2008)

You may want to try Ubuntu Studio (32-bit) http://ubuntustudio.org 
or Studio 64 (64-bit) http://64studio.com/ If anything is going to support your MIDI device(s), these should be the most painless of the options on your plate. Also, Ubuntu has some of the best community support via IRC and forums.

Great audio/video utilities, and as others have said, Ubuntu + ndiswrapper = wireless. I can vouch for it. My VAIO has an Atheros wifi card, and there are lots of guides on getting ndiswrapper up and running.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Belkin 54g usb
> 
> heres my part num
> 
> ...



hrm, i have a wireless n card so maybe that is the problem :shadedshu generally if the card has the atheros or ralink chipset the major linux flavors support it. hrm...


----------

